# Netz auf Gesicht legen



## TheGhost (15. November 2003)

Hallo, ich möchte in Photoshop einen Effekt wie im beiliegenden Bild machen.
Kann mir dazu jemand einen Tip geben? 

Ich habe es mit  Verflüssigen versucht, mit dem Wölben Filter, mit Wellen und was weiss ich noch, aber irgendwie sieht das Ergebnis immer verhunzt aus.

Vielleicht hat von Euch jemand ne Idee, ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass das hier das Ergebnis stundenlanger Arbeit war,

Herzlichen Dank schon mal
TheGhost


----------



## Frase (15. November 2003)

Hm...

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, in einem 3D-Programm die Person nachzubasteln und dann als Wireframe zu rendern und in Photoshop als Ebene einfügen und dann mit dem Radiergummi die andere Ebene durchscheinen lassen.

Ansonsten fällt mir da nix dazu ein.


----------



## TheGhost (15. November 2003)

Hi Frase, 

leider habe ich kein 3-D Programm und selbst wenn, ich kenne mich nicht damit aus. Selbst in Photoshop kenn ich mich nicht großartig aus, ich benutze es nur, um ein paar Effekte zu erzeugen, die ich in Premiere für Videos benutze.
Auch dieses Bild ist aus einem Video, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß da jemand Stunden gebraucht hat, um das zu erstellen.

Villeicht  hat ja noch jemand eine Idee?

TheGhost


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. November 2003)

Hi,
nun es gibt noch die Möglichkeit per Pfadwerkzeug die gewünschten Linien zu erzeugen. Ist natürlich ein wenig Arbeit.
Verwenden kannst du dazu auch Vektorprogramme wie Freehand, Illustrator oder CorelDraw ect.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. November 2003)

Damit dürfte es gehen. 

MfG Jan

PS: Genau die gleiche Frage gab es schonmal, ich finde nur leider das Thema nicht wieder


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. November 2003)

Jan trägt heute sein Netzkostüm! *duck* *wegrenn*


----------



## greengoblin (15. November 2003)

> Genau die gleiche Frage gab es schonmal, ich finde nur leider das Thema nicht wieder


Das Thema war "Tuch über Gesicht" und ich möchte meine Frage mal
erneuern:
Weiß jemand, ob dieses tolle Tutorial schon mal ins Deutsche übersetzt
wurde? 
Gruss
GG


----------



## pixelchef (15. November 2003)

*mesh 3d*

Hallo Geist,
versuche es doch einmal mit dem Filter Mesh 3d vor Redfield. Die Filter sind kostenlos,  auch Jama 3d und Lattice Composer sind für tolle Effekte gut zu gebrauchen. Einfach ein bischen googeln und Du hast die Filter.
Gruß pixelchef


----------



## TheGhost (15. November 2003)

Hallo, vielen Dank an alle.

@Jan, mit dem Versetzen-Filter habe ich es auch probiert und das Ergebnis war nicht ganz schlecht, aber so toll wie in Deinem Beispiel war es nicht. Könntest Du vielleicht kurz  beschreiben, wie Du das gemacht hast?

@pixelchef, die Filter habe ich mir heruntergeladen, werde sie morgen früh ausprobieren und mir in Ruhe die Beispiele dazu ansehen. Jetzt muss ich erstmal weg ...

Also nochmals herzlichen Dank an alle für die Hilfe
TheGhost


----------



## TheGhost (17. November 2003)

Tja Jungs, ich habe ziemlich lange herumprobiert aber wirklich gefallen hat mir nichts.

@Thomas: vielleicht knntest Du mir ja erklären, wie Du das Bild von Jan hinbekommen hast ...

So long
TheGhost


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. November 2003)

Step 1:

Mit dem Polygolasso ( oder Pfadwerkzeug und Auswahl erstellen ) eine Auswahl um die Person erstellen...

Step 2:

Auswahl speichern...

Step 3:

Neues Bild 2 x 2 Pixel fürs Gitternetz (siehe Anlage, als Beispiel). Alles auswählen und als Muster festlegen ( siehe Videotutorials Grids )

Step 3:

Neue Ebene in dem Bild mit dem Foto und diese mit dem Grid ( Muster ) füllen 

Step 4:

Filter: Distorsation mit + 50%

Step 5:

Auswahl laden ( Personumriss aus Step 2 )

Step 6:

Gitternetz außerhalb der Person durch STRG + UMSCHALT + I oder Ebenenmaske ausbleneden/löschen....


----------



## derGugi (17. November 2003)

@Thomas

Das passt sich aber nicht dem Gesicht an....  Dazu braucht es, wie Jan schon sagte, den Displace-Filter


----------



## Macayo (18. November 2003)

Also ich hab da jetzt mal was ausprobiert:

eine ebene mit dem bild, eine mit nem normalen flachen netzmuster erstellen.
das bild (der kopf) nochmals in graustufen als psd speichern (dient als map).
auf die ebene mit dem netzmuster den displacement-filter anwenden und das s/w-psd als map angeben. dann multiplizieren oder so in der ebene einstellen und fertig.
experimentieren ist angesagt. hab das auch grade zum ersten mal gemacht, deshalb sieht es so kacke aus. (3mal hintereinander den filter mit 5% angewendet).


----------



## Macayo (18. November 2003)

hier noch das bild:


----------



## Macayo (18. November 2003)

mit ner weichgezeichneten map sieht es schon viel besser aus.


----------



## TheGhost (18. November 2003)

Danke für die Hinweise, ich habe es so gemacht wie in Macayos Vorschlag und bin mit dem Ergebnis auch ziemlich zufrieden.
Den Weichzeichner zu benutzen hat bei mir auch geholfen. Außerdem kann man - nachdem man mit z.B. Bild/Einstellen/Kanalmixer und dort das Häkchen 'Monochrom' setzen, das Bild in Graustufen umgewandelt hat  - die Kanäle noch etwas anpassen um eine bessere Maske zu bekommen.

Thomas Vorschlag habe  ich ebenfalls ausprobiert. Der Effekt ist auch nicht schlecht, aber für da was ich vorhatte, war der Versetzen Filter besser geeignet.

Vielen Dank nochmals für Eure Tips
TheGhost


----------



## greengoblin (18. November 2003)

Hey Macayo,
sieht richtig gut aus! Das Experimentieren mit dem Displace-Filter hat
sich gelohnt.
Gruss
GG


----------

